# Bombing



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Moderator Note: Link to news story Here.

I see where they bombed the south Seas Mall in Cotabato on Mindanao Island. I think 3 dead and several injured. People saw a box left by someone before it blew up. Sad the world is like this. I should be in Davao city in about a month. 

Art


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

greenstreak1946 said:


> I see where they bombed the south Seas Mall in Cotabato on Mindanao Island. I think 3 dead and several injured. People saw a box left by someone before it blew up. Sad the world is like this. I should be in Davao city in about a month.
> 
> Art


Terrorism is nothing new in the Southern part of the Philippines. It has been going on since the 1970s and the US State Department has considered it as a security risk for US Citizens as far back as the 1970s. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terrorism_in_the_Philippines


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Every Blue Moon I hear about another bombing at a mall, market or bus station in Mindanao they try for the most death and damage in crowded area's.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

M.C.A. said:


> Every Blue Moon I hear about another bombing at a mall, market or bus station in Mindanao they try for the most death and damage in crowded area's.


Don't forget Manchester Arena 2017, 22 dead and 800 injured. Philippines is not alone in having to deal with terrorists.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey hogrider----I agree with you about other countries with a lot of bombing going on. Look at the problems in France. Heck America will become a bombing place if the democrats have their way. 

I have lived on Mindanao before. Sure I wouldn't move to the mountains next to the terrorist but I find the island mostly safe. I never walk at dark or go by myself down a back alley. Stupidity gets people into trouble.

art


----------

